# Stove and Sheds pics with a catalytic question



## Ratman (Aug 13, 2009)

I am excited about joining your group. I have been reading most of the forum groups for two weeks now and I'm addicted. I live in the I.T. world and have seen many forums; this one is one of the best. Kudos to the admin and moderator!

Here are some crappy pictures of my wood piles and two of my cool old 1980's free Energy Harvester cast iron stove.
90% of the wood was free.
The garage holds mostly 2+ yr. old dry wood.
There are full shelves behind the pile also.
All but 4 are fully dry.
A new free 1/2 cord of 3 yr. old splits coming in a week or so.

I have 4 other wood piles.
The green monster, homemade woodshed, behind the woodshed pile, and lean-to pile, all hold wood cut since April.
This upcoming burn season should consume all the wood in the garage once I swap out the 4 shelves of "Wet as the Sea" wood with the upcoming 3 yr. old splits.
We spent approximately 50 gallons of oil last year w/electric hot water tank.
The Energy Harvester woodstove resides in a semi-insulated (almost none), single pane windowed, step down converted screen porch.
Holy run on sentence Batman!
A window fan pulls heat into one end of the house through the top window while allowing cooler air to re-enter the porch via the bottom half. Most of the heat elevates into the kitchen and is distributed downward by the ceiling fan.

There's a guy on Craigslist who professionally restores stoves and specializes in restoring Energy Harvesters.
He has one like mine with the cast of Mt Chocuara except it's the Energy Cat model less the catalytic piece. I believe it was their last model before going out of business in the early 90's. He's offering an even trade. I know my stove well and I know nothing about the catalytic version except that the honeycomb is about $100. I was wondering if anyone knew anything about this stove so I could make an informed decision.

Long term plans are to totally replace the porch with an addition on a cement slab constructed mainly of stone.


----------



## myzamboni (Aug 13, 2009)

I like your avatar.  Welcome aboard


----------



## savageactor7 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Ratman I dunno what to say about your swap...but I like all your wood piles. Looks like there's more than a few years of wood salted away.


----------



## Arlo (Aug 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forums! Nice looking stove. ....and you gotta love Henry Rollins! "The Sh#t is burning show".


----------



## Arc_Dad (Aug 13, 2009)

Welcome, and congrats on the new therapy for the IT world.  You'll find this helpful.


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Aug 13, 2009)

Arlo said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forums! Nice looking stove. ....and you gotta love Henry Rollins! "The Sh#t is burning show".



Wow I didnt know there were so many Henry Rollins fans on this board. awesome.

Welcome.


----------



## Wet1 (Aug 13, 2009)

I think I'd see if he's interested in taking the stove off your hands outright, then move towards an EPA stove to conserve a lot more of that wood.


----------



## Ratman (Aug 14, 2009)

Saw Henry a few times in Boston. No bull when you go to one of his shows. You get your moneys worth. Pound for pound the best out there as far as punk for me. 
My video page has many Rollins and a few Black Flag embeds that run right in my player. 

http://home.comcast.net/~drat/video.htm 

Enjoy… 


I will bundle the new stove purchase with the new addition...should be in a year or two. Until then I will continue to be the good free wood gatherer that I am.
Heck, the stove was free too!
I was just wondering if the cat version of my stove would be a good idea since it's literally a plug n play with no visual difference.


----------



## SmokinPiney (Aug 14, 2009)

I see the travelocity knome stops by your place. 

Love the sheds just overflowing with wood!


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Aug 14, 2009)

your off to a good start,and welome to the club !


----------

